# Family of Sisters Part 2..a closed order...



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 5, 2012)

I really wanted to show a little more of this place and wasnt sure to add to my original post or make a new one...if i need to move it do say so...

Part of the convent was a closed order in earlier years..this was regarded as the most austere women’s orders of the Roman Catholic church, being devoted to prayer, penance, contemplation, and manual work and usually adopting the strictest enclosure, severe fasts, and other austerities...it also meant that they would never leave the convent once they have taken their vows to enter..their days would be spent in prayer..and working the land in order to provide for them selves..a total life of silence and solitude...with no contact with the outside world...below are some more pics that may interest some of you...

Situated next to the confessionals this strange revolving box allowed for anonymous exit and entry into the room.








Time for confession...











Another revolving door for deliveries from the outside world to be placed in.​












Carpet tacked to the doors to help maintain the silence.












Tiny door that leads to very small rooms either side of it..with a key so as it can be taken from both sides....all rooms are named...












Small peep holes built into many doors...






Doors and cupboards with large gaps in the middle....






These are dotted all over the place on walls and doors ....all i can presume is they carry holy water and on entrance into certain rooms they would use this...











The bells and clock...tick tock....











Naughty nuns......






And a few more bits....































As in life there is always death....this stopped me in my tracks...so we closed the door quietly behind us...











Thankyou for looking....​[/SIZE]


----------



## Faing (Aug 5, 2012)

what a great old convent and yesthey are fonts for holy water for blesing on entring a room. thank you for postin g this .


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 5, 2012)

*Brilliant! AGAIN!! You have an uncanny knack of picking out the little details that most of us would completely miss...
Nice bell shot too... *


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 5, 2012)

Yet another fantastic set of photographs of an amazing location! Thanks for posting these up, they really are stunning!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 5, 2012)

Well done again NK stunning pictures .


----------



## RichardH (Aug 6, 2012)

If anything, this selection is even better than the first!

Few snippets of information that might help when interpreting the pics...

- It is a very (very!) old custom to bless oneself when entering or leaving any monastic building, or particular rooms such as bedrooms and dining rooms. The holy water stoups would probably be for this purpose.

- The little peep-holes are so that one person may speak to another on urgent business, without disturbing their personal space by actually opening the door.

- Same with the double doors (these are quite common in older buildings, not just religious ones). Two doors with an air gap between them are very effective for muffling sound.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2012)

Very interesting site great photos,thanks for posting.


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 6, 2012)

Equally epic part 2 and ace narratives to go with ya FAB images , would be awesome to get here one day


----------



## sonyes (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful images of what looks like an excellent place!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## strider8173 (Aug 6, 2012)

this is amazing what a great place


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 6, 2012)

Its the little things that count. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for adding these extra photos. A very impressive and interesting place.


----------



## Silent Hill (Aug 6, 2012)

It just gets better and better


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 6, 2012)

Stunning and somewhat sad pictures of a beautiful place,with a heartfelt write up, brought a tear to my eye.The devotion these nuns must have had, to live in such isolation from the outside world with such strict doctrines, i have the uppermost respect for them. Thankyou for these two wonderful reports


----------



## nelly (Aug 6, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Bones out (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm speechless...... Quality......:notworthy:


----------



## night crawler (Aug 7, 2012)

Excilent waht more can I say


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 7, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Stunning and somewhat sad pictures of a beautiful place,with a heartfelt write up, brought a tear to my eye.The devotion these nuns must have had, to live in such isolation from the outside world with such strict doctrines, i have the uppermost respect for them. Thankyou for these two wonderful reports



ahh such a facinating place and very moving in places...and yes utmost respect for these women.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2012)

Great picture set there from a magical exploration.


----------



## shane.c (Aug 7, 2012)

Very good shots thanks,


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 12, 2012)

thankyou for all the lovely comments..on to find the next one now


----------



## Ratters (Aug 13, 2012)

Excellent detail shots following on from the other thread


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Aug 14, 2012)

So sad those certificates just left there. I suppose I feel different about them due to my interest in genealogy. In some cases certificates like these are all that is left of a person. Fabulous pictures.


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 20, 2012)

really beautiful 

L x


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 20, 2012)

Amazing capture..


----------



## holymole (Aug 21, 2012)

Ninja Kitten, you've done more here than post urbex photos..... you've revealed a complete way of life that we all knew existed but had never actually seen 'how' it was lived in for real - your write-up and photos are superb and real eye-openers in some ways, great stuff and thank you


----------



## Pilot (May 17, 2015)

Quite right - they are holy water stoups, usually found on the entrance to rooms. Exquisitely shot, if I may say. Not only have you captured some very interesting detail here, there is also a sense of the atmosphere of the place. Nicely done.


----------



## smiler (May 17, 2015)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## IonaLaycock (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful work!


----------

